# Moto E 1st Generation Hard Bricked



## jmdons

Hello 
I have a Moto E 1st generation. It has got somehow hardbricked. I have searched the internet as much as I can.. but I still cannot find a solution. It seems that a 'blankflash' file for Moto E 1st generation has not been released yet, which is crucial to bring the mobile phone back to life. But I'm sure that if I give my phone to any mobile technician he will be able to fix it (not the authorised service centre). Please tell how to fix my phone if there any way you know of. There is no warranty for my phone now. 

Thank you, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## TonyB25

Bricking isn't something that randomly happens.

With more info, you might get more help.


----------



## Triple6

The XDA forums are probably where you need to to post, they are dedicated to this kind of stuff, start here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e/general/unbricking-hard-bricked-moto-e-t3306809


----------



## jmdons

TonyB25 said:


> Bricking isn't something that randomly happens.
> 
> With more info, you might get more help.


I was downgrading from android lollipop to android kitkat and it got hard bticked


----------



## TonyB25

Did you downgrade by side loading a ROM?


----------



## sorabhsolanki

http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e/general/unbrick-hard-bricked-moto-e-t2974093
it may help you..read comments also..there are many peoples facing the same issue..you just have to keep checking xda for solution..it may be updated in future..
best of luck..


----------

